# gobbling reports??



## GADawg08 (Mar 3, 2016)

anybody hearing anything? I haven't had a chance to go and listen yet but will be making my first trip in the morning before work. My brother in law has been hearing a few


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2016)

I've been hearing a few.....I heard one gobble this morning at geese flying over..


----------



## GAGE (Mar 3, 2016)

I heard a bunch of hens and a few gobblers last Sunday am.


----------



## mattech (Mar 3, 2016)

Haven't had a chance to listen, but I have seen Tom's strutting in the fields with hens.


----------



## grasskiller (Mar 3, 2016)

There we go! Im sure there will be a few people go this weekend right before the opener for youth season.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2016)

Been seeing 4 BIG gobblers hanging out in someone's yard in the city limits of Conyers. One was strutting around the guys red pickup yesterday. They've been there every day this week


----------



## sman (Mar 3, 2016)

Saw 9 toms together in TN Wed. Saw a hen and a jake this morning in GA. 

Saw 1 BIG tom, 8 hens, and 4 jakes last week.

I have not listened. I don't want to torture myself yet. Maybe Saturday. ..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2016)

had one sounding off behind the house yesterday morning


----------



## RUNnGUN (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm headed out in about an hour and a half to listen for my first time.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 4, 2016)

Heading out in the AM for a listening/shed hunting excursion.


----------



## GADawg08 (Mar 5, 2016)

well i didnt hear a peep this morning


----------



## Reminex (Mar 5, 2016)

Nothing today


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 5, 2016)

Nada


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 5, 2016)

My son and I went to our Macon county land this morning, and heard two gobbling at owl calls. The temperature was in the 30's so if it had been warmer, the rest of the gobbler gang that we have been seeing might have gobbled.


----------



## deerbuster (Mar 6, 2016)

Heard 2 in dooly county this morning


----------



## Bowtech23 (Mar 6, 2016)

Heard 6 in Morgan county this morning


----------



## albrown100 (Mar 6, 2016)

Heard some Gobbling on the limb in Screven Co this morning


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 6, 2016)

My son and I went to our Putnam Co lease yesterday morning . Did not hear anything at day break. Check a trail camera and had several strutters harassing the hens.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 6, 2016)

Nothing in Elbert this morning.


----------



## spydermon (Mar 6, 2016)

Still early.  No need to interrupt the woods with my presence just yet and give them the edge on human presence


----------



## JHannah92 (Mar 7, 2016)

Heard 2-3 this am in Talbot. One was gobbling his head off.


----------



## Randy (Mar 7, 2016)

I was crusing my club yesterday and struck one gobbling at 2:00.  I knew he was in a good plot so I snuck up on him with two other gobblers and about 10 hens.  Every time I ran a Yelp the dominate hen called back, he gobbled and strutted.  It was almost as good as shooting g him in the face


----------



## TurkeyJay (Mar 7, 2016)

Ive been out to my property the last two weekends in Polk county and have not seen any sign of turkeys nor have i even heard one . Plenty of deer sign go figure.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2016)

mattech said:


> Haven't had a chance to listen, but I have seen Tom's strutting in the fields with hens.



Same here. Saw 40+ birds in a field next to the next door neighbor's yard Friday evening around 6 pm. That means they are roosting somewhere on my place.


----------



## OneBadDawg (Mar 7, 2016)

Had some gobbling up around Blood Mountain on Sunday morning


----------



## Pate55 (Mar 7, 2016)

Gobbling reports are one of my favorite things to read on GON!! I'll go listen Wednesday and give y'all a South GA update.


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 7, 2016)

Saturday I heard 2 birds...1 gobbled twice...This morning I heard at least 6..they were gobbling pretty good...one of them was gobbling good on the ground for a while...I would think he was killable..


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 7, 2016)

Went fishing Saturday on  a local river. Heard a bird gobble 7 times starting at 10am until 10:30 when we left the area.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 7, 2016)

Buddy who jogs in the mornings hear in Laurens County says they have been hammering it the past few mornings.


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 8, 2016)

They were ripping it up this morning.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2016)

Uncountable amount of gobbling going on behind my house right now!!!


----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Mar 8, 2016)

Plan to go listen at one of my spots in the morning.


----------



## sman (Mar 8, 2016)

Watched a tom breed a hen for 5 minutes or longer. He bred her 3 times.  She wouldn't get up. I thought she was dead.  The entire time he bred her, 2 jakes strutted around with hens 20 yards away. When he finished they quit and fed back off to the side.


----------



## SmcWho31 (Mar 8, 2016)

Gobbling good in Liberty County. Saw a few strutters this mornin also.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Mar 9, 2016)

Spring has sprung in my area. Listened to 7 different gobblers this morning hammering from the tree. Stuck around till about 7:30 and one lit up again for 30+ minutes. Can March 26 hurry up and get here???


----------



## albrown100 (Mar 9, 2016)

Bullochcountyhunter said:


> Spring has sprung in my area. Listened to 7 different gobblers this morning hammering from the tree. Stuck around till about 7:30 and one lit up again for 30+ minutes. Can March 26 hurry up and get here???



Awsome , Glad to hear it Bullochcountyhunter that they gobbling in our neck of the woods . I hunt mostly across river in Screven Co where I heard a few this weekend gobbling, but have a few places here in  Bulloch to hunt. What part of Bulloch  are you hunting ?


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 10, 2016)

Don't want them too fired up before the season opens!

Good luck all!


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

albrown100 said:


> Awsome , Glad to hear it Bullochcountyhunter that they gobbling in our neck of the woods . I hunt mostly across river in Screven Co where I heard a few this weekend gobbling, but have a few places here in  Bulloch to hunt. What part of Bulloch  are you hunting ?



Al, I sent you a message.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Mar 11, 2016)

Heard one Wednesday started at 7 gobbled about 5 times. Other then that quite in wayne co.


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Mar 12, 2016)

Quiet this morning in Jones county. Heard one mid afternoon on Wednesday though.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Mar 12, 2016)

Tight lipped in Bulloch this morning. Two birds with sporadic gobbling. Went to a known roost last night and nothing.


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Mar 12, 2016)

Haven't been able to go but a buddy of mine heard 5 on our lease


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 13, 2016)

A buddy heard some gobbles sat on out club in Johnson county. Hope this weather holds up


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 13, 2016)

They were burning it up Friday morning in Jones Co.


----------



## RLykens (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone hearing anything in liberty, bryan or Chatham counties. I've not heard a single Bird yet


----------



## cr00241 (Mar 14, 2016)

Heard two saturday morning in Wilkes county. First one gobbled twice and the second one only gobbled once. Saturday evening one was behind the barn and gobbled 6 times before he flew up.


----------



## antharper (Mar 14, 2016)

Heard enough in Troup the past few days to give me the fever BAD !


----------



## armyvet4583 (Mar 14, 2016)

RLykens said:


> Anyone hearing anything in liberty, bryan or Chatham counties. I've not heard a single Bird yet



Everything im hearing mostly out of long and mac is only a few gobbles. I have heard one in wayne. This has been about a week now so it willnt be long


----------



## RLykens (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks armyvet4583


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Mar 16, 2016)

Roosted two birds last night that hammered for about 5 minutes in the tree in Screven county. Went this morning in Bulloch county, heard two different birds right at daylight then nothing. It's funny what a week can do. Last Wednesday, 7 birds gobbled their heads off for a hour at daylight.


----------



## TimConwayTwitty (Mar 16, 2016)

Went through Paulding Forest the other day and called once just for fun and up came a group of six gobblers and jakes, right at the truck!! They shock gobbled at the horn a couple times before they saw me and ran, but man it got me fired up!! Hurry up March 26th!!! Ya know what im saying???


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Mar 19, 2016)

Good googlie mooglie were they fired up this morning in Jones county.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Mar 19, 2016)

Heard several in bartow this morning


----------

